# santa rosa sound channel depth??



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok so I know alot of you guys have electronics. I have the nautical chart for the sound and its wrongs in spots I know / for sure. I know the "project depth" is 12 feet. But I know the channel is way deeper. And I know it changes throughout but my question is how deep is the dredged part of the channel? Specifically brooks bridge-hurlburt . (Im asking because I got multiple bites directly in middle of channel behind yak)


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I've gone through the channel many times and I do know that there are many place where it is 17' deep, when dredging is done the depth is strictly controlled by Corp. of Engineers regulations. When completed the dredge company has to hire an engineering company to turn over the soundings. I'm sure that there are some deeper spots.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

i kayak fish that same area ghost we should meet up---ive been working the docks but have been wanting to start working that channel...what were u using when u got hits? im dying to get a depth/fish finder installed.


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

cmg76 said:


> i kayak fish that same area ghost we should meet up---ive been working the docks but have been wanting to start working that channel...what were u using when u got hits? im dying to get a depth/fish finder installed.


Yeah we should,first one was a tiger minnow,then finger mullet,and a couple on gulp shrimp 2 inch glowwhite.we should meet up man


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah I live on sound and there's a great little beach to put in. Right by red lobster is where my apt is. I usually go out in mornings. Today it was like the bering sea out there I almost got caught Up. Text me anytime 205_381-8427. I'm no professional at this so be warned lol


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Did you catch what was hitting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

The first hit was a trout,jumped off the hook.it was indeed a trout not a ladyfish


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I believe it. That's not a bad area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

cmg76 said:


> Yeah I live on sound and there's a great little beach to put in. Right by red lobster is where my apt is. I usually go out in mornings. Today it was like the bering sea out there I almost got caught Up. Text me anytime 205_381-8427. I'm no professional at this so be warned lol


 
Well the problem is im over here by target and the elementary school,but id love to meet up and go to the pier,ill even pay your way in. The pier is a garuntee<almost>


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

gulfcoastghost said:


> Well the problem is im over here by target and the elementary school,but id love to meet up and go to the pier,ill even pay your way in. The pier is a garuntee<almost>


okaloosa island pier? to fish from pier or around? believe it or not ive only fished off that pier once..fished off shore on oka island plenty though--easy shark fishing


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah I kayak fish when the winds right but I like fishing from shore, piers,bridges,jetty


----------

